# Angle for new gyuto?



## Noah (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi,

I recently purchased a Syousin Suminagashi R2 Damascus Gyuto 240mm By Shiro Kamo and will be looking to put an initial blade on it when it arrives, as I've been told to expect it to have almost none oob.

I'm told by James @ K&S that it's a fairly symmetrical grind, which is great since I'm a lefty. 

If there is an asymmetry to the grind I read I can gradually reverse it over several sharpens by sharpening with a tendency to do more on one side than the other and eventually get it to a neutral 50/50. I'm not overly stressed about it though either way, as it's a pretty thin blade and other lefties have told me it should be manageable even if it's a 70/30.

All that said, I'm interested in knowing what'd be a good initial angle to aim for. 

I've seen a number of knives advertised as 15°, and some of the harder steel ones as 8-12°. My guyto is HRC 63-64. Should I aim for an acute angle like something in the 8-12° range?

Thanks in advance for any insight.


----------



## NotThinEnough (Dec 15, 2016)

you cannot truly reverse the asymetric grind unless you re-grind the knife. So certainly not by just changing the edge at different angles. Good thing you aren't stressed about it. 

For me, I go as low as I feel (somewhere between 6-10 degree to give a rough number) and see how the edge degrades - if micro chips are visible, I raise the angle up. If not, carry on. Pretty much what Murray Carter proposes. In short, start low at 8-12 degree per side then use it. Everyone uses knives with different pressure and cutting surfaces so it is hard to gauge based on my surroundings.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 15, 2016)

Pick an angle and hold it steady, numbers really don't matter...no matter what you do you wont 'fix' the asymmetry. Enjoy the badass knife!


----------



## foody518 (Dec 15, 2016)

Would not suggest shifting where the edge is centered relative to the rest of the blade without really really understanding how both faces of the blade are ground to meet in the resultant edge. 
With a blade that is fairly symmetrical in grind, just ensure you're not imposing bevels that lead to steering (on accident), but then if that ends up happening, tweak and correct it by doing something different
Recently I am liking a little bit higher angles at the edge but only if the knife is also thin/thinned behind the edge


----------



## Noah (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks for the tips folks!


----------



## malexthekid (Dec 15, 2016)

Grab a sharpie... go to youtube and watch Jon's videos... while the edge might not be super sharp I would imagine James ships with bevels at least set so just follow the original bevels to start with. See how it cuts for you and after a few sharpenings you can start trying to correct any steering if there is any.

I wouldn't attempt to alter the original bevels without playing with them first.


----------



## Badgertooth (Dec 16, 2016)

Yeah, James is actually an amazing sharpener and ships all his knives with an edge he puts on (jump in if I'm wrong James) so no need to immediately re-sharpen. Actually with R2, it may be a wee while before you need to cross that bridge


----------



## pkjames (Dec 16, 2016)

Badgertooth said:


> Yeah, James is actually an amazing sharpener and ships all his knives with an edge he puts on (jump in if I'm wrong James) so no need to immediately re-sharpen. Actually with R2, it may be a wee while before you need to cross that bridge



I have to admit only knives with my handle usually get an initial sharpening from me. That said the ootb edge of Kamo r2 is really good already.


----------



## Krassi (Dec 16, 2016)

Yes! all Kamos i have came ootb super sharp and all the rest i know whatever steel or series are super sharp.. So if you are not so good sharpening it will be guaranteed worse than before.
I complety wrecked the geometrie of two kamo two knifes .. they were my first and i thought i had a good idea that will make them cut better.. nope 

I would try this on another knife first.. it would be sad if you wreck your new kamo.


----------



## Noah (Dec 16, 2016)

Ah good to hear that it'll be coming with a usable blade.

As it happens, a kind-hearted member of these forums that lives in the same town as me has offered to allow me to borrow his "cheapie Tojiro gyuto in white #2" for sharpening practice and I also just bought a Karaku Aogami Bunka 165mm from chuboknives (not sure if that'll come with a working edge on it), so I'll get some good practice in before I need to work on the kamo then and hopefully won't end up bungling it too badly.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 16, 2016)

Badgertooth said:


> Yeah, James is actually an amazing sharpener and ships all his knives with an edge he puts on (jump in if I'm wrong James) so no need to immediately re-sharpen. Actually with R2, it may be a wee while before you need to cross that bridge



James actually put an edge on my Shiro Kamo, mainly to demonstrate a particular progression to me (1k/8k). It's been an incredibly useable and durable edge (which I have sucessfully mimicked on a few other knives- thanks again for the lesson James&#128515. Toothy enough but also quite refined.

It's seen a 3 um diamond loaded balsa strop a couple of times but I haven't even had to think about sharpening it in the couple of months that I've had it (almost used it every day).


----------



## Nemo (Dec 16, 2016)

Noah said:


> Ah good to hear that it'll be coming with a usable blade.
> 
> As it happens, a kind-hearted member of these forums that lives in the same town as me has offered to allow me to borrow his "cheapie Tojiro gyuto in white #2" for sharpening practice



That kind of generosity is one of the things I like about this community.


----------



## Noah (Dec 16, 2016)

Nemo said:


> That kind of generosity is one of the things I like about this community.




Indeed. Seems like a great little community here.


----------



## skewed (Dec 17, 2016)

chinacats said:


> Pick an angle and hold it steady, numbers really don't matter...no matter what you do you wont 'fix' the asymmetry. Enjoy the badass knife!



+1

I haven't really come across too many double bevel knives with a heavy bias (more than 70/30). Fujiwara and Misono are the two that I can think of. Most are much closer to a 60/40 which wouldn't really make much of a difference when used in a left hand. Especially when you are busy being blown away by the cutting ability of a great knife.


----------

